# things to do in the elevator...



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

1. When there's only one other person in the elevator, tap them
on the shoulder and then pretend it wasn't you.

2. Push the buttons and pretend they give you a shock. Smile,
and go back for more.

3. Ask if you can push the button for other people, but push the
wrong ones.

4. Call the Psychic Hotline from your cell phone and ask if they
know what floor your on.

5. Hold the doors open and say your waiting for a friend. After
a while, let the doors close, and say, Hi Greg. How's your day
been?"

6. Drop a pen and wait until someone goes to pick it up, then
scream, That's mine!"

7. Bring a camera and take pictures of everyone in the elevator.

8. Move your desk into the elevator and whenever anyone gets on,
ask if they have an appointment.

9. Lay down the twister mat and ask people if they would like to
play.

10. Leave a box in the corner, and when someone gets on, ask
them if they can hear ticking.

11. Pretend you are a flight attendant and review emergency
procedures and exits with the passengers.

12. Ask, Did you feel that?"

13. Stand really close to someone, sniffing them occasionally.

14. When the doors close, announce to the others, It's okay,
don't panic, they open again!"

15. Swat at flies that don't exist.

16. Tell people that you can see their aura.

17. Call out, Group Hug! and then enforce it.

18. Grimace painfully while smacking your forehead and
muttering, Shut up, all of you, just shut up!"

19. Crack open your briefcase or purse, and while peering
inside, ask, Got enough air in there?"

20. Stand silently and motionless in the corner, facing the
wall, without getting off.

21. Stare at another passenger for a while, then announce in
horror, Your one of THEM!" and back away slowly.

22. Wear a puppet on your hand and use it to talk to the other
passengers.

23. Listen to the elevator walls with your stethoscope.

24. Make explosion noises when anyone presses a button.

25. Stare, grinning at another passenger for a while, then
announce, I have new socks on.

26. Draw a little square on the floor with chalk and announce to
the other passengers, This is MY personal space"


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Slow day?


----------



## Molehall (Jan 8, 2003)

Walk/run it's usually quicker. 8) 8) 8)


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

If work gets too much I'm might just do some of these. I think you need a friend to see you do it or it won't be quite as funny :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------

